# MA Berkshire resort recommendations



## mdurette (Jul 22, 2020)

So....on with my quest to vacation within my home state.    Never been to the area, can anyone suggest a resort?
RCI or II

2 adult with 1 teenager.
Looking for a resort in proximity to outdoor activities during Covid times

Would love to try and duplicate what we do in NH during the summer:
Zip lines - tree top obstacle courses - kayak - mountain coasters

resorts with 2BR units only with full kitchen and laundry a plus


----------



## nerodog (Jul 23, 2020)

mdurette said:


> So....on with my quest to vacation within my home state.    Never been to the area, can anyone suggest a resort?
> RCI or II
> 
> 2 adult with 1 teenager.
> ...


I've always liked Bentley  brook , nice accommodations. 2br available  and very nice. I've done thru RCI. Not sure about what activities offered but   I just checked and there is a mountain park open. It is associated  with Jiminy Peak resort so perhaps a look at their web. From what I'm hearing, it's pretty quiet out there but open.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 23, 2020)

__





						Mountain Adventure Park
					

Jiminy Peak's Summer Mountain Adventure Park featuring The Mountain Coaster. Strap in. Get ready. Fly through down the mountain. An Alpine Slide, Giant Swing, Soaring Eagle zipline, and Euro-Bungy.



					www.jiminypeak.com


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 23, 2020)

mdurette said:


> So....on with my quest to vacation within my home state.    Never been to the area, can anyone suggest a resort?
> RCI or II
> 
> 2 adult with 1 teenager.
> ...



Year ago we stayed in Vacation Village and it was very nice. In fact, we had a lock off unit so our friends could stay on the other side and have some privacy.

It's across from Jimney Peak. It was a quiet area. We drove around a lot to do things like the Norman Rockwell Museum and the Shaker Village and the Red Lion Inn.  Can't help you with the other stuff as we did not do those. I think there is a mountain somewhere around there you can drive up. We also went to a waterfall somewhere but it was quite a drive if I recall correctly.

It is not the vibe of NH or Vermont I can tell you that.

I found it more sleepy. There is an art center there and Tanglewood, but I assume they are not open. We actually took a drive into Bennigton, VT from there one day also. There were a couple of restaurants not too far away. Can't remember where we did our food shopping.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 23, 2020)

Bentley Brook and VV in the Berkshires are ski resorts and in a pretty desolate area north of Pittsfield. I haven't been there (VV) in about 20 years and there wasn't  lot to do other that sightseeing back then.
Near Stockbridge there's the Ponds at Foxhollow just north and Oak and Spruce just east.
Great Barrington has or had two resorts, one in a large old house in town and another just south of town alongside the Housatonic river that is a converted motel.

Lots to do in the Stockbridge, Lennox and Gt. Barrington area. I'm going to Gt. Barrington this morning right after my next cup of coffee.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 23, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Year ago we stayed in Vacation Village and it was very nice. In fact, we had a lock off unit so our friends could stay on the other side and have some privacy.
> 
> It's across from Jimney Peak. It was a quiet area. We drove around a lot to do things like the Norman Rockwell Museum and the Shaker Village and the Red Lion Inn.  Can't help you with the other stuff as we did not do those. I think there is a mountain somewhere around there you can drive up. We also went to a waterfall somewhere but it was quite a drive if I recall correctly.
> 
> ...


You're  right
..more sleepy... Tanglewood  and Jacob's Pillow are closed. Williamstown  is a nice place and scenic.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 23, 2020)

nerodog said:


> You're  right
> ..more sleepy... Tanglewood  and Jacob's Pillow are closed. Williamstown  is a nice place and scenic.


An hour east on route 91 is the Basketball hall of Fame, Yamkee Candle the  main base.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 23, 2020)

We stayed at oak and spruce twice. One time in the newer section, the units were large and had washer and dryer. The second time unit was smaller and no washer and dryer it was nearer the pool. We went sightseeing every day and really enjoyed the area,


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 23, 2020)

nerodog said:


> You're  right
> ..more sleepy... Tanglewood  and Jacob's Pillow are closed. Williamstown  is a nice place and scenic.



Yes, right. We also checked out Williamstown.


----------



## rboesl (Jul 23, 2020)

Vacation Village at Berkshires was nice. 2 BR units were lock off with laundry in the units. Two nice pools (1 indoor 1 outdoor) and hot tub. There's a small lake not too far away for boating and fishing. Jimney Peak is partially open. Tanglewood is also partially open. We attended a few functions there. There's also a small college where we attended a live play put on by a local theater group that was quite good.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 23, 2020)

We've stayed at Bentley Brook twice with my parents.  That was nice enough.  VV is kind of across the road..same general location.  BB has laundry in the unit.  I don't think VV does...but it is in the building.  I had a reservation there for April break, but cancelled it due to divorce/covid.  Hopefully another time! 

The Hancock Shaker Village is open Thurs-Sunday according to their website.  It's kind of an interesting place. The Norman Rockwell Museum in Stockbridge is open, too.  That's a really cool place.  I will never forget standing in the rotunda of it with The Four Freedoms displayed around me.  A Goosebumps Moment for sure.  <3  The Berkshire museum in Pittsfield starts a phased reopening 8/1.  That was a neat little place.  Mt. Greylock is the mountain you can drive up, if memory serves.  There are likely several hiking trails nearby, too.  It's definitely more of an "explore" type of place...not so much right at your doorstep, but there are things to do for sure.  Hey, if I can find things to do in Northern Maine...you'll be fine in the Berkshires.    Good luck!


----------



## mdurette (Jul 23, 2020)

thanks all....the stuff at Jiminy is what I'm looking for.    Just need to find some zip lining and tree top obstacle course and maybe mini golf and we are good.   I have always avoided the area assuming we would be bored (well at least DD would be).   But, this is the year to try something new......

I'm thinking the week before Labor day....it is always less crowded in NH that week....so I assume the Berkshires will be too.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 24, 2020)

300-yard driving range, practice putting green and sand trap. 18-hole miniature golf sure to challenge anyone. Seasonal April – October.
658 South Main Street, Lanesborough MA 01237   Bakers Golf 
(413) 443-6102 or visit our website
family friendly, group friendly venues, lessons


----------



## nerodog (Jul 24, 2020)

Also if shopping, Lee Outlets, lots of lakes around to fish,  boating. https://berkshireeast.com

Check Berkshire East for zip line  adventure stuff


----------



## nerodog (Jul 24, 2020)

Aerial Adventure Courses in the Berkshires
					

From dramatic zip lining in to adventure courses in the tree-tops, there is no shortage of aerial adventure in the Berkshires!




					berkshires.com


----------



## nerodog (Jul 24, 2020)

Looks like Bousquet ski area if open has some adventure stuff. Take a look at this link.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 24, 2020)

I'd forgotten about the outlet mall...if she's like my girls, that would be an attraction.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 24, 2020)

Massachusetts Whitewater Rafting Trips | Deerfield River Rafting | Crab Apple Whitewater
					

Crab Apple Whitewater brings you five different Massachusetts whitewater rafting adventures including rafting trips on Deerfield River. Book your adventure now!




					www.crabapplewhitewater.com
				





Found  a bunch... !!


----------



## JeffC (Jul 24, 2020)

I've been going to the Berkshires for 40 yrs. I'd second the Bentley Brook/Vacation Village recommendations. I've done all the activities you're interested in. The zipline on Brodie Mt Rd is minutes from Jiminy. There is another zip line at Catamount Ski area, just outside of Great Barrington. Not far from there is Bash Bish falls, https://www.mass.gov/locations/bash-bish-falls-state-park, just get there early. It gets very crowded on nice days. There's not a lot of dining in Hancock. We usually go to West Stockbridge or Pittsfield for outside dining. There's a good Vietnamese restaurant in w Stockbridge, Truc Orient Express https://www.facebook.com/TrucRestaurant. In Pittsfield, try Zucchinis http://zucchinisrestaurant.com/. Depending on the time of the year the white water trips may be a little tame. I'd also recommend MASS MOCA in N Adams they are currently open by appointment. You're also right next door to the Hudson Valley region in NY. Enjoy.

Jeff C


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 24, 2020)

JeffC said:


> I've been going to the Berkshires for 40 yrs. I'd second the Bentley Brook/Vacation Village recommendations. I've done all the activities you're interested in. The zipline on Brodie Mt Rd is minutes from Jiminy. There is another zip line at Catamount Ski area, just outside of Great Barrington. Not far from there is Bash Bish falls, https://www.mass.gov/locations/bash-bish-falls-state-park, just get there early. It gets very crowded on nice days. There's not a lot of dining in Hancock. We usually go to West Stockbridge or Pittsfield for outside dining. There's a good Vietnamese restaurant in w Stockbridge, Truc Orient Express https://www.facebook.com/TrucRestaurant. In Pittsfield, try Zucchinis http://zucchinisrestaurant.com/. Depending on the time of the year the white water trips may be a little tame. I'd also recommend MASS MOCA in N Adams they are currently open by appointment. You're also right next door to the Hudson Valley region in NY. Enjoy.
> 
> Jeff C



That was the name I couldn’t think of! Bish Bash Falls!


----------



## SabresFan (Jul 24, 2020)

We're heading to the Berkshires on 8/23 - cancelled a week at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (due to Covid).  This will be our first RCI Points stay ever (also our first ever trip to the Berkshires) - booked a pair of one-bedrooms at Berkshire Mountain Lodge.  So very grateful for the suggestions in this thread so far.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 25, 2020)

Antiques - not sure how many of these shops are open but from a little south of Gt, Barrington to near the CT border there are several per mile on route 7. Also there's the Berkshire Mountain Diistilllery on that route.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 25, 2020)

We also visited several historic homes such as Naumkeag, Chesterwood, Arrowhead, and the Mount.  Shaker Village, Norman Rockwell museum,  botanical Gardens.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 27, 2020)

For All Things Equestrian in the Berkshires
					

With varied terrain, beautiful scenery and wonderful stables the Berkshires is one of top places to ride in the Northeast.




					berkshires.com


----------



## mdurette (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks Nerodog for all the info on activities......all things we are looking for!

I have narrowed it down to either Bentley Brook or Vacation Village.    My deciding factor as crazy as it sounds is to go to the location that has a swing.   
I called Bentley, they do not.
When I called Vacation Village, he wasn't sure and asked someone else, he came back with yes, they do.    I have scoured all online pics and I can only find a play structure with no swings.    Can anyone confirm if they have a swing set there?


----------



## nerodog (Jul 30, 2020)

You are very welcome and I hope you have a great time. I was a big Jacibs Pillow  and Tanglewood  fan so spent  many summers in the Berkshires!! I am only familiar with BB and liked it.


mdurette said:


> Thanks Nerodog for all the info on activities......all things we are looking for!
> 
> I have narrowed it down to either Bentley Brook or Vacation Village.    My deciding factor as crazy as it sounds is to go to the location that has a swing.
> I called Bentley, they do not.
> When I called Vacation Village, he wasn't sure and asked someone else, he came back with yes, they do.    I have scoured all online pics and I can only find a play structure with no swings.    Can anyone confirm if they have a swing set there?


----------



## nerodog (Jul 31, 2020)

Where did you choose ???


----------



## mdurette (Jul 31, 2020)

Haven't pulled the plug yet.   Still trying to confirm the swing thing.....


----------



## silentg (Jul 31, 2020)

SabresFan said:


> We're heading to the Berkshires on 8/23 - cancelled a week at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (due to Covid).  This will be our first RCI Points stay ever (also our first ever trip to the Berkshires) - booked a pair of one-bedrooms at Berkshire Mountain Lodge.  So very grateful for the suggestions in this thread so far.


we stayed here 2 years ago. Very nice and Stop and Shop is across the street. Indoor pool and pet friendly( as long as you tell them) we didn’t have a pet but good to know. Have a fun time.


----------



## SabresFan (Jul 31, 2020)

silentg said:


> we stayed here 2 years ago. Very nice and Stop and Shop is across the street. Indoor pool and pet friendly( as long as you tell them) we didn’t have a pet but good to know. Have a fun time.


Thanks, we are looking forward to it.  Apparently all pools in MA are closed until October 1, so we won't get to use that feature.  But it appears that the lakes in the area still allow swimming, so we'll try that out at some point.  And because of Covid we are favoring outdoor activities over indoor ones generally.

There is a performance of Godspell under a tent in the city - apparently the first show in the country that Actors Equity approved.  We're debating whether to go to that - I'm hoping the local paper will do a review that focuses on how the audience is seated / distanced to see if we want to chance it.  They said they are taking temps before admission and requiring masks in the audience, but still don't want to sit too close to people.





						Godspell - Berkshire Theatre Group
					

Please call our box office at 413-997-4444 to inquire about our waiting list. In this timeless tale of friendship, loyalty and love, a group of eccentric disciples help Jesus teach … Read On




					www.berkshiretheatregroup.org


----------



## mdurette (Aug 22, 2020)

Ended up booking Bentley Brook.    Ended up getting the unit as a last call...which was nice, but now I'm still sitting on RCI TPUs that I have been trying to use for years.......

Looking for a 2nd unit now so may parents can join.


----------



## silentg (Aug 22, 2020)

SabresFan said:


> We're heading to the Berkshires on 8/23 - cancelled a week at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (due to Covid).  This will be our first RCI Points stay ever (also our first ever trip to the Berkshires) - booked a pair of one-bedrooms at Berkshire Mountain Lodge.  So very grateful for the suggestions in this thread so far.


I wrote a review on Berkshire Mountain Lodge.
silentg


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Aug 22, 2020)

We love Bentley Brook.  It is our favorite resort.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 6, 2020)

We returned on Friday using 4 of our our 7 night stay.     Review of Bentley has been submitted.   Yes, a decent resort for the area.    We had decided on "in-state" vacations this summer (cape and berkshires) due to Covid and quarantine restrictions.   They were both ok to get a break from the day-to-day and I can now cross both off my "to-do" list......but my love will still be the White Mountains in NH and taking Exit 32 off of 93.


----------

